# Pg or vg based nic



## outlaw_cloud (21/7/20)

Hi everyone, 

Iv finally made the decision to jump into diy by means of one shots I'm ordering some one shots and a premixed pg/vg base from TFM however I want to add nicotine BUT tfm only has vg or pg based nicotine so if I want to mix a 2mg nic juice how would I add the ph or vg based nic into my juice 

Edit: also what sizes syringes would be recommended for pg and vg seeing as those bases are thick

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (21/7/20)

By using a DIY Calculator. You will add the MG of the nic base into the PG or VG section, then the mg amount you want and it will tell you how much to add according to the size of the mix you are making.


----------



## StompieZA (21/7/20)

Here i used 36mg nic as example

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (21/7/20)

outlaw_cloud said:


> Hi everyone,
> Edit: also what sizes syringes would be recommended for pg and vg seeing as those bases are thick
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



For PG based like nic and flavours, I use a pink needle on a 3ml syringe. 2ml syringe is the same diameter but shorter.
For smaller volumes like 0.3ml I use a 1ml syringe.
For VG I use an open 20ml with no needle as a funnel and pour the VG in the top, its so thick that only 3 drips escape during the procedure.
If you rinse the needle and syringe between flavours, there isnt really much cross contam to speak of.


----------



## blujeenz (21/7/20)

outlaw_cloud said:


> Hi everyone,
> Edit: also what sizes syringes would be recommended for pg and vg seeing as those bases are thick
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



For PG based like nic and flavours, I use a pink needle on a 3ml syringe. 2ml syringe is the same diameter but shorter.
For smaller volumes like 0.3ml I use a 1ml syringe.
For VG I use an open 20ml with no needle as a funnel and pour the VG in the top, its so thick that only 3 drips escape during the procedure.
If you rinse the needle and syringe between flavours, there isnt really much cross contam to speak of.


----------



## StompieZA (21/7/20)

buy a cheap 200g electronic scale, then you dont need to battle with syringes, cleaning ect.


----------



## outlaw_cloud (21/7/20)

blujeenz said:


> For PG based like nic and flavours, I use a pink needle on a 3ml syringe. 2ml syringe is the same diameter but shorter.
> For smaller volumes like 0.3ml I use a 1ml syringe.
> For VG I use an open 20ml with no needle as a funnel and pour the VG in the top, its so thick that only 3 drips escape during the procedure.
> If you rinse the needle and syringe between flavours, there isnt really much cross contam to speak of.


So if you add your pg or vg based nic to your mix wont that increase your pg or vg ratio though?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stranger (21/7/20)

Yes, which is why the calculator comes in. Same with adding flavours that re pg based, this will increase the pg content. Nic also comes in pg or vg


----------



## CJB85 (21/7/20)

A scale is the best investment you can make, but I still like using a syringe for Nicotine, it is just easier to make sure nothing spills or touches my skin.
If you do PG nic, almost any low-ish gauge needle on a syringe will work. I rinse them afterwards, then put them in Milton solution overnight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (21/7/20)

outlaw_cloud said:


> So if you add your pg or vg based nic to your mix wont that increase your pg or vg ratio though?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


The calc takes into account with your required overall wanted pg/vg ratio.


----------



## StompieZA (21/7/20)

CJB85 said:


> A scale is the best investment you can make, but I still like using a syringe for Nicotine, it is just easier to make sure nothing spills or touches my skin.
> If you do PG nic, almost any low-ish gauge needle on a syringe will work. I rinse them afterwards, then put them in Milton solution overnight.



I use 100ml chubby gorilla bottle and decant the whole 100ml bottle of nic into it. then its just squeeze till you reach the desired amount.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## outlaw_cloud (21/7/20)

Thank you everyone, for the help

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## takatatak (21/7/20)

If you use a pre-mixed base with a specific VG/PG ratio then any added ingredients, whether concentrates or nicotine will adjust your final VG/PG ratio. This is negligible however as the differences in vaping a 70/30 mix or a 65/35 mix is minimal.

The quality of the ingredients used and the recipe itself is far more important than trying to maintain a specific VG/PG ratio. I personally use separate VG and PG so that I can mix 70/30 for my DL setups and 60/40 for my MTL setups. Don't stress about this stuff though. It's not vitally significant...

I echo the sentiments of others though that getting a scale is much easier than using syringes. I also store my main nic supply in glass in the fridge and just decant as much as I need to a 30ml Chubby.

I've mixed litres of juice and not once have I spilled nicotine or gotten any on myself. Even if you did spill some on yourself, promptly rinsing your skin off and cleaning up should be all that's required. It's poisonous and can make you sick from overdose but it's not an acid that burns holes in your skin 

If you're not sure of anything, just ask away.

P.s. eJuice Me Up didn't work for me... I couldn't get it to run and it has limitations to how many concentrates a recipe can use etc. Lacks advanced calculators and and... Just use DIY Juice Calculator instead. It's much better!! Disagree? Come at me bro


----------



## NecroticAngel (21/7/20)

I wrote my own but still use ELR hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## outlaw_cloud (21/7/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> I wrote my own but still use ELR hehe


You wrote your own calculator? 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NecroticAngel (21/7/20)

outlaw_cloud said:


> You wrote your own calculator?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Yeah, I'm finishing the suppliers part still, because I get my stuff from various places and I'm a bit of a penny pincher I'd like it to tell me with esimtimated shipping where is the cheapest to buy what at a time

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NecroticAngel (21/7/20)

Also the average on ELR doesn't really float my boat, if prefer my own average to be tossed out at me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lukev (23/7/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> I wrote my own but still use ELR hehe


I use their calculator too  - I also like the recipe folders. I haven't tried any others tbh

Sent from my STK-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

